# Where on the wasatch front can I find a doe



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey everyone I was up millcreek canyon look for a doe to kill and couldn't find one, all I am looking for is to bit meet in the freezer I could care less if it was a buck . So if anyone can help that would be awesome.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Try nit to find one. I don't know what to tell you. They are everywhere.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hit north I-80 immagration canyon area to city creek canyon area. Loads more does!
Keep your shots close and if you poke one and can't find it punch your tag. Nothing will kill a deer herd faster than wounding and killing does!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I find it funny that people go out after a doe as if it's an "easy" kill. -_O-

Remember this, a lot of those does have been around the block a time or two. They have a third degree black belt in smelling out rats and they are the alarm horn when they detect one. There's NOTING harder to kill than a cagey old roman-nosed sway back doe. Go after a two point, they're stupid. We need all the does we can keep!


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

We'll I hike quite a bit the other day up
Millcreek and I don't know if I was just not high enough . I thought about wAiting for the snow to hit. The opener of the extended I went up to
Ogden to the skyline drive and we saw at most 4 deer and they were miles away so
Like I said I am
Looking for meet me , my wife and kids eat deer meet like there is know tomorrow. So I really am going to hit it hard to kill something.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol lent meat


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

This **** phone is hard to type on


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm with you. I'm hunting the extended archery for elk just looking for a cow or small bull to put some meat in the freezer. Can't find an animal to save my life.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wasatch front animals also have third degree black belts in "escape and evade"...

Hikers, bikers, flower sniffers, scout groups, rock climbers, horse riders, snowshoers, skiers, boarders, and bird watchers. And that's just the people without a bow in their hands. Then to top it off you've got team Passin Through, 365 Pursuit, Wasatch Boys, and any number of other gay hunting teams full of idiots getting on the Internet and sensationalizing the front and all it's MONSTER bucks!!! FMP started it all ten years ago, and the Front is forever ruined because of it.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Tex, you sir have made my day!!^^^^^^ 
And I have to agree, those young bucks should be your goal. And just wait a week or two, and wait for snow. You will get your deer.. Just don't stress out the does too much.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Then to top it off you've got team Passin Through, 365 Pursuit, Wasatch Boys, and any number of other gay hunting teams full of idiots getting on the Internet and sensationalizing the front and all it's MONSTER bucks!!! FMP started it all ten years ago, and the Front is forever ruined because of it.


LOL!! That was crazy funny! Thank you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It only hurts when I laugh...:-|

I mean really. What do these "teams" do besides wear stupid hats, put stupid stickers on their trucks, and get on line and stroke each other? 

I just don't get it. :? I guess I'm getting too old for this crap...-O,-


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, yes thank you!! TeX, I am glad someone other than myself said it! 
But seriously, they are a joke! Oh man I really enjoy all of this!!


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> put stupid stickers on their trucks


That's how I feel about the stickers of some big game animal with the words "Tough Enough" or "On The Draw" or "Testosterone" under it. What's tough enough, the meat? Then there's the stickers on the sides of the truck of a buck that replace the "4x4" sticker. Basically it is two pictures of a buck that are separated by an "x". What does that even mean? "Buck by Buck", "Deer by Deer", what?

I just don't get it.

Flame away.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Easy boys, there's nothing new under the son. It used to be we'd all wait impatiently for the next issue of Bow & Arrow, Outdoor Life or Field & Stream to show up. Todays crop of youngsters is no different trying to make in name in a cruel and harsh world.

It surely hasn't ruined the front if my experiences this year are any indication. There's still plenty of terrain even these so called "hardcores" don't or won't ever venture into 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

shawnsanchez1 said:


> Hey everyone I was up millcreek canyon look for a doe to kill and couldn't find one, all I am looking for is to bit meet in the freezer I could care less if it was a buck . So if anyone can help that would be awesome.


So are you saying you made it out the ONE time is all?


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Know I've been out several times, but this last time i didn't see anything and I just don't know if it was to hot up
Where I was at and they moved up
The mountain or what.


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## roblew91 (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't understand the need to bash the hunting teams such as 365 and team passing through, I've met a few from tpt and those guys are awesome always willing to give advice and help someone out, unlike a lot of the douches on this forum, oh and pm sent on finding a doe


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Blew.. I don't get it, you don't understand the bashing on your "special groups".. But you go ahead and claim that members on here are douches?? Hmmm..


----------



## roblew91 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not any part of a special group, and ya half the people on here are a bunch of whiny ass hats.. I'm not saying everyone but most posts I come across on here there is one person bashing on someone for asking advice and trying to get in to hunting


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

So went up Mill creek again yesterday and hiked my ass off all over that **** mountain so I am almost convinced that there are no deer up there lol jk I just don't think there is enough snow yet. Thanks guys who have pm me I'll try those spots I really appreciate advise. If I can ever give a helping hand to anyone with hunts I will cause that's what these forms are for is to help out are fellow hunters and on occasion to bicker about stupid **** that does not matter lol. Oh we'll if we didn't bicker there pry would not
Be a site right. So how is everyone else's hunt going along.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Wasatch front animals also have third degree black belts in "escape and evade"...
> 
> Hikers, bikers, flower sniffers, scout groups, rock climbers, horse riders, snowshoers, skiers, boarders, and bird watchers. And that's just the people without a bow in their hands. Then to top it off you've got team Passin Through, 365 Pursuit, Wasatch Boys, and any number of other gay hunting teams full of idiots getting on the Internet and sensationalizing the front and all it's MONSTER bucks!!! FMP started it all ten years ago, and the Front is forever ruined because of it.


I sure agree with your statement about the publicity... have had it happen to several units in three western states I used to hunt, now they are all full of tards flinging arrows from unknown football-field distances hoping to "get one in 'em". If there is one thing that really bothers me as an archery shop owner, it's people coming in bragging about how many animals they've hit and that they are STILL hunting. Please punch your tag when you hit one fellas!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Let's see! How about taking the trail east off of SR 65 next to the golf course. Or walking the trail south out of Lambs Canyon to Millcreek. Or take the road going under the freeway at the Lambs Canyon exit until you almost reach the end near the archery range, then hike north. Or try hiking north or south from the parking lot at the top of Emigration Canyon (SR-66). Or try the trail east of the Bountiful Temple. Or drive the road(s) on the Bountiful Bench. Or hike the flats at the mouth of Farmington Canyon. Or try the dirt road going west out of Summit Park at the top of Parleys. Or ?????
I've seen does (and bucks) in all of those places (and more). They may be cagey, but they gotta eat!


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnsanchez1 said:


> So went up Mill creek again yesterday and hiked my ass off all over that **** mountain so I am almost convinced that there are no deer up there lol jk I just don't think there is enough snow yet.


stop.

quit hiking your ass off. do you own optics? if yes, are you afraid of the dark? if no, then proceed to my next comment.

get to a good glassing point early morning (preferably in place before first light which is 30 minutes before sunrise) where you can see a decent amount of country and sit and glass. same thing in the late evening but stay until last light, the last hour being the most important. if you are glassing the first 2 hours of morning or the last hour of evening and stay committed to it, i would be shocked if you can't find several deer. you might not get on them that night or morning but you know where to start.

you might feel like you're being productive by hiking, but in reality of the oh let's just say 10 times you went hiking, you covered maybe 1/100th of what your optics would have..10x42 pair of binos and you should spot deer out to a mile, maybe not see horns, but see the animal. spotting scope even better if you're scouting big country.....but binos should be enough.

you don't need snow to push the deer in, that's elk. there are deer everywhere at all elevations on the front. they eventually do get pushed lower because of snow and feed, but they are already "here" as in on the front. last time i was out i glassed 35 deer. get on google earth and map out an area to a decent ridge or point that overlooks country that looks good to you

glassing is not a waste of time.....it will save you time


----------

